# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Europa: finalmente el polen es considerado un componente de la miel

## Polinizaciones

*Europa: finalmente el polen es considerado un componente de la miel*Martes, 22 de abril del 2014 *Las nuevas reglas deberán incorporarse dentro de un año en los países europeos, entregando seguridad jurídica al sector de la miel.*El pleno de la Eurocámara aprobó el jueves 17 de abril, por 283 votos a favor, 228 votos en contra y 45 abstenciones, las nuevas reglas que permitirán definir al polen como componente natural y no como ingrediente de la miel, lo que en la práctica eliminará por completo los casos en los que deba informarse en el etiquetado del alimento la presencia de transgénicos.Las nuevas reglas ya han sido pactadas entre los 28 países que deben ratificarlas en las próximas semanas. Los estados miembros tendrán ahora un año para incorporar la directiva a sus legislaciones nacionales.Julie Girling, parlamentaria británica señaló que al fin se podrá dar seguridad jurídica al sector de la miel, que ha sufrido continuas interrupciones comerciales y confusión a causa del etiquetado.Fuente: Europa Press La Eurocámara aprueba que el polen sea componente y no ingrediente de miel para evitar etiquetado transgénico  Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias   Temas similares: Europa: Comisión de medio ambiente aprueba el polen como componente de la miel EE.UU.: estudio comprueba que la mayoría de la miel vendida no contiene polen Artículo: Ministerio del Ambiente: proyectos de inversión tendrán componente de cambio climático ¿Pagará finalmente el Estado los Bonos de la Reforma Agraria? Chile: SAG responde con cautela a eventual fuga de transgénicos y polen contaminado

----------

